# what is pro rata occupations



## mark5434 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have done quite a lot of searches but in vain.
What is pro rata / non pro rata occupations?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

mark5434 said:


> I have done quite a lot of searches but in vain.
> What is pro rata / non pro rata occupations?



Pro rata occupations are occupations for which there is a high demand and competition.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

And due to that high demand, the number of people invited per round in a prorata occuption is limited to a certain number within the number of invites in a round. (Eg. If they are inviting 1000 in a round, a pro-rata occupation may be limited to say 100 in that round)

This is done to ensure there is enough spaces for invites for that occupation for most of the program year


----------

